# Suche: MediaPlayer mit speziellen Funktionen



## rabauke73 (26. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich richtig bin hier, aber ich versuchs mal.
(Und obs sowas gibt, weiß ich erst recht nicht; gefunden in Tests oder bei Tests von Software habe ich es nicht):

Wir betreiben eine Einrichtung für Kinder & Jugendliche. 
Diese wollen Musik machen, sollen sie auch können. Aber andere beschweren sich, weil laut und durcheinander und... 
Sie kriegen dafür einen Rechner mit mp3 zur Verfügung gestellt.
Es ist ein XP-Rechner, der die Musik über eine dahinter gehängte Anlage abspielt.

Was sie machen können sollen:
- mp3 auswählen für eine playlist
- die playlist verändern (auch während des Abspielens der Playliste) 

Was sie nicht machen können sollen:
- die Lautstärke beliebig ändern (nur nach unten) - wobei das Problem über die Anlage zu regeln ist.
- Beliebig springen (ach das Lied gefällt mir doch nicht, klick; was einmal läuft läuft)
- im Rechner rumspielen (Einstellungen ändern, Dateien löshen/kopieren usw. am besten der Player sperrt alles andere, so wie es wohl MediaMonkey macht)
--> Letztlich hätten wir den Rechner gerne als reine "Jukebox"

Was noch passieren soll
- Automatische Pegelregulierung der Lieder einer Playlist, sodass gar nicht erst die Not besteht immer an der Lautwerke drehen zu müssen.

Gibt es so eine Software?
(oder besser: kennt einer eine solche Software?)

rabauke

PS und noch eine Technikfrage: 
- Am besten wäre es, wenn man zwei Player parallel starten könnte, sodass die Kinder auf einem Player das Lied raussuchen können (über Kopfhörer) und auf dem anderen Player dann abspielen (so wie damals mit zwei Plattentellern). Braucht man dafür eine zweite Soundkarte (oder geht es über diesen Weg?) oder kann man es gar mit einem USB-Kopfhörer steuern (welches seinen Ton wohl selbst generiert - ohne die Soundkarte zu nutzen?) und dann mit dem einen Player die Anlage mit dem anderen Player das Headset ansteuern?


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2008)

Das sind ja mehr als 3 Wünsche gleichzeitig! 

Also im Endeffekt wenn man sich anschaut was du als letztes schreibst suchst du eine art Dj Programm! Wo man ein Track abspielt und den anderen über einen Cue (Kopfhörer) weg vorhören kann! 

Wenn du eine bestimmte Lautheit nicht übersteigen möchtest benötigst du einen Limiter! Das bedeutet das alles was einen bestimmten dezibel Wert übersteigt wird leiser gemacht!

Greetz


----------

